# gnome 2.28, gdm nad fbsd 8



## jasiu (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello all,
After installing gnome28 from ports (fresh portsnap) and running gdm (according to docs http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html
I have login screen without username and password form.
only two buttons shutdown and logout, see screen


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2009)

Make sure hald and dbus are running. Also make sure /proc is mounted.


----------

